# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  مهم لكل من يبحث عن محامي

## المستشارة القانونية رنا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.في البداية أحب أن اعرفكم على نفسي فأنا مستشارة قانونية في مكتب معروف في دبي له فروع في ابوظبي وراس الخيمة والشارقة والفرع الرئيسي في دبي, أحب أن أساعد أي شخص يبحث عن محامي جيد او مكتب جيد لعرض قضاياه ولمتابعة القضايا .فعلى من يرغب في التعاقد مراسلتي عالخاص.تقديم الاستشارات القانونية وعمل الانذارات ومتتابعة القضايا وكتابة العقود أو الاتصال بي على هاتف 050-3506149

أما بالنسبة للاستشارات القانونية فبإمكاني  أن أعطيها مجانا في هذا المنتدى الكريم لكل من هو محتاج إلى استشارة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نود وأن نرحب بالمستشارة القانونية رنا فى المنتدى وفى انتظار اثرائكم للمنتدى بالهادف من الموضوعات القانونية وغيرها ....* 
*خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم*

----------


## علا الدين

انا اخوكم احمد كانت عندي قضيه واسغرقت ثلاث سنوات وانا من محامي الا محامي من غير فايده تنحل بعدها فتره بعض الزملاء نصحوني محامي شاطر برياض ويخاف الله فعلا رحت لمه وعرضتله قضيتي بعدها بشهرين انتهت والصراحه في محامين لايخافون الله وهمهم اخذ الفلوس انا حاب اخدمكم واعطيكم عنوانه بس دعواتكم ياشباب 0505442072 ابراهيم الفهيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مرحبا بالأستاذ / ابراهيم الفهيد فى المنتدى وبك* *وفى انتظار مشاركاتكم القانونية  الهادفة* ...

----------


## Selim

اريد محامي بدبي لحل مشكلتي والتي تتعلق بنفقة وحضانةل مع العلم اننى بمصر واريد العودة لديى لارى ابنى

----------

